# Where can I get/purchase PVC 1.5" pipe short length?



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

As the name of the thread says, I'm looking for a short length of PVC pipe at 38mm or 1.5" in dia. ABS is not suitable for this application so I'm asking if any one knows of a place I can get 40 inches or so of the pipe (not the min 20 feet required at EMCO) I'd really appreciate the info!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Rona, I believe they do carry 1.5" pvc. Might be less than 20', maybe 10'.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Tried this morning. Unless they were totally inept over the phone I was told they had none in the 1.5" dia. Lots of ABS but no PVC.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Corix, etc.? Have you tried those places? When I was getting the 3/4" PVC for my water changer, Corix gave me 10' of damaged PVC for free (I only needed 2 feet) because one end had gotten run over by a truck.


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

ABS on Home Depot. 
Never heard of Corix or Ace thank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're right. Doesn't look like HD carries PVC in that size. Dunno why I said Ace, that's American. I meant Home Hardware. Corix for sure will have what you need. That's all they do.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We stock all sizes of PVC pipe up to 1 1/2". It is cut to size so whatever length you would need.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have purchased both 1" and 2" pvc from Rona (schedual 40). Approx $10 a piece and 10' long. They will cut it in half for you for free tho .


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it depends on how thick you want it..Schedule 40 is most common, schedule 20 is very light weight and will not handle a lot of pressure....schedule 80 is extremely high pressure stuff. Most irrigation supply companies carry it. I bought all my PVC from an irrigation supply store on venables street a few blocks east of clark drive...great store with tons of stock and they have scrap ends of all sizes in their dumpster you can have for free...you could also check a place that sells pond supplies


----------



## Chipaw (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks.
Well the wife found the Vancouver Irrigation place and picked up some.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

If anyone needs pvc pipe I have a bunch in our yard at my shop, ranging from 3/4" to 6" as i'm sure i can steal some if anyone is in need of it..


----------

